# Looking for players in the Doncaster Area



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Are there any players on the site who live in or near Thorne in Doncaster. I want to start playing the game again after a 5 year lay-off. I know there is a club in Donny itself as well as GW but I'd rather not travel that far for a game. Any clubs in Thorne or the surrounding area's?

Cheers

Cy


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in Sheffield, not exactly close though...


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, 30 odd miles is too far to travel with fuel costs now. In the past I would have quite happily done the journey...bloody Government and their poxy taxes.


----------



## KeithLupton83 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Cypher, Im in Hatfield, been looking for a Warhammer club around these parts for a long time and i keep coming up with Doncaster Wildcats. However i have tried to contact them but havent had a reply yet. Been about 2 weeks now so i dont think i ever will. If you get any wind of a club round round these parts please post it cause im tearing my hair out in fustration!!!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi mate, nice to find a fellow Wargamer close to me. Do you only play WHFB or do you play 40K too? The Wildcats meet on a Monday evening I believe from 6pm to 11pm, subs are a couple of quid for the night. The main contact (or used to be) is a chap called Carl. He hangs out in the Donny GW store from time to time though I haven't been into the Donny store in ages.

I have never actually attended the club but the venue is the Leopard pub in Donny: 
2 West St.
Doncaster
DN1 3AA
01302 363054

Cheers

Cy


----------



## KeithLupton83 (Jun 5, 2011)

I started playing 40K but got into fantasy WHFB last year. I like them both but ive only had opportunity to play WHFB as my regular guys, i.e my cousin and brother both play only WHFB. Want to get back into 40K but there is no point in spending all that money and never be able to use them. That the main reason i have tried emailing Carl to get some information about the club. I have searched on the internet and found his club however there are no posts on anything within the last year so i assumed the club had closed.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed that about their forum too. Well, just to let you know, I have a 8' x 4' gaming table in my leaky old garage (which is hopefully being replaced by a nice shiny new one subject to planning permission). Thorne isn't too far from Hatfield. I haven't played 40K in about 5 years now for lack of opponents (and the fact I can't be arsed traveling miles to play...not to mention the car parking costs in Donny). I have both Tau and Marines and at the moment my sons Nid army that he is looking to sell so you are welcome to come over for a game. 

Drop me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## KeithLupton83 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yea about 3 mins from my house to market! Thank you for the offer matey, will be in touch when i have some models. Looking into a 40k army as soon as i decide on which one to collect. Soooooo many choices.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## arqubus1er (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello mate I live down the road in finningley .I have my own facilty a 8 x 3 table .do most periods but not a fan of w40k 
cheers jon


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd be willing to travel to Donny. My super-powered 407 still manages about 42mpg on the motorway. I live between Sheffield, Rotherham and Barnsley. If I am welcome in anyone's group, bear in mind I might want to play Daemons of Chaos in 40K on square bases (I'm not buying all this lot again!) and due to the state of several unfinished armies, I'll need to ally my Skaven with my Nurgle Daemons!


----------



## Ryancook (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi,

I live in hatfield and I am looking to take 40k back up after a 10 year absence.

Anyone still play?


----------

